# Pflanzen, die Rehe nicht mögen?



## Anja W. (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich mir so ansehe, wie Ihr teilweise wohnt, werden die Rehe Euch wohl auch besuchen kommen, oder?
Im Wochenendhaus läuft dieses Jahr eine Feinschmecker-Ricke herum. Sie bevorzugt Dahliensprösslinge, Rosenknospen und Geranienblüten.

  

Mein Vater dachte nach dem ersten Mal noch, es wäre ein Ausrutscher dieser Dame, da es dort eigentlich um diese Jahreszeit genug zu fressen gibt, wofür sie nicht über den Zaun springen müsste, und hat die Töpfe nochmal neu bepflanzt. Das Bild entstand nun letzte Nacht...

Gibt es blühende Pflanzen bzw. Sommerblumen, die bei Euch nicht gefressen wurden?

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## krallowa (13. Juni 2018)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Im Wochenendhaus läuft dieses Jahr eine Feinschmecker-Ricke herum


Dann mach doch die Tür zu, dann kommt sie nicht rein.


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juni 2018)

Rosen? 

VG Monika


----------



## Anja W. (13. Juni 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Dann mach doch die Tür zu, dann kommt sie nicht rein.



Das Tor ist nur nen knappen Meter. Für ein Reh kein Hindernis 




Biotopfan schrieb:


> Rosen?
> 
> VG Monika



Sind wunderschön grün, aber ohne Blüten. Die mussten im Knospenstadium dran glauben...

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## krallowa (13. Juni 2018)

Sorry,
aber einen muss ich noch:


Anja W. schrieb:


> Im Wochenendhaus läuft dieses Jahr eine Feinschmecker-Ricke herum





Anja W. schrieb:


> Das Tor ist nur nen knappen Meter. Für ein Reh kein Hindernis


Aber warum habt ihr denn als Eingang zum Wochenendhaus ein nur knapp 1 Meter hohes Tor und keine Tür???

Wollte eigentlich nur auf deine Aussage "IM" anstatt "AM" anspielen, sorry.


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juni 2018)

Na dann ist das wirklich eine Feinschmeckerin
VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2018)

Setz einen reichblühenden Rosenstock vor die Türe ... Jetzt kennst ja die Geschmacksrichtung ... Dadurch würde sich das Reh den Sprung ersparen und eventuell einen "naturbelassenen" Rosenstock abknabbern. 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (15. Juni 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Setz einen reichblühenden Rosenstock vor die Türe ... Jetzt kennst ja die Geschmacksrichtung ... Dadurch würde sich das Reh den Sprung ersparen und eventuell einen "naturbelassenen" Rosenstock abknabbern.



Hallo Helmut,

Deine Idee ist prima und sieht auch noch gut aus. Hier im Garten habe ich Rosen, die sich selbst angesiedelt haben. Ich werde sie im Herbst so umsetzen, dass sie von draußen gut erreichbar sind.

Allerdings wird es sich nicht verhindern lassen, dass sich die Rehe auf dem Grundstück tummeln. Hier hat es seit Wochen nicht geregnet und auf dem Grundstück sind die einzigen Wasserstellen weit und breit in Form von 2 Miniteichen und mehreren großen Vogeltränken. Wahrscheinlich war es deswegen in den letzten Jahren auch kein Problem und alles durfte ungehindert wachsen. Die Wasserstelle im Wald ist sonst nicht ausgetrocknet. Morgen werde ich mal eine Schale vor den Zaun stellen, vielleicht nehmen die Rehe sie ja an, und die Schale wird auf dem schmalen Weg nicht umgefahren.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------

